# First handgun purchase.



## Sandiphete (Jan 12, 2015)

I am I am new to guns, but have been out to the range a few times lately with friends, and am now wanting to buy a handgun of my own so I can get there more often. 

I will be using this for target only, not concealed carry. At first I thought I wanted a small 38 special and was looking at a Taurus ultra lite. I was talked out of that by several people as not being the best option for my needs. I am now looking at a Ruger GP100, and am torn between the 4.2" barrel and the 6". I have had the opportunity to shoot both, and liked the 4" better, but I keep hearing that the 6" is more accurate etc. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

A lot of folks will tell you that a longer barrel is no more accurate than a short one. If the guns are in a vise, then they're right, but a longer barrel gives more sight radius, which means it can be shot more accurately. Beware the absolute definition......


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

The Ruger GP100 is one of the great revolvers. It's a finely made tank. I have a 4" SS model. The GP line was built as a replacement for the Security Six line. Both lines were produced for the LEO market so like all other Ruger products they're damn tough. With reasonable care your grandchildren will be shooting them. 

Now for 6" vs. 4".... The 6" is a better range and hunting gun because with the longer site radius it will help your accuracy. The 6" barrel will get a bit more umph out of the burning powder. 

The 4" will make it an easier carry gun. I used to carry my 4" under my coat on my belt in the winter. I live in a small town and the only place I take my coat off is in a mom/pop restaurant where they know me an like that I carry. 

The trigger will respond well to shims and polish if you know how to do this. The gun has a very good after market following so holsters and different grips to suit your hands and shooting style are widely available.

Used ones are usually a great value. Since they're so tough they're usually in like new condition. Beat one are pretty easy to spot just on looks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A longer barrel will put more weight out in front of your hand.
If you are shooting one-handed, that extra weight can help you to hold the pistol on target more steadily. If you are shooting with a two-hand hold, the difference will be small.

If you are really only going to use your pistol for target practice, you will find that learning to shoot well is easier if your first gun is a .22 rimfire semi-automatic, rather than a .38 Special revolver.
If that will be the case, Ruger makes good ones.
However, there are two very different Ruger .22 semi-auto styles, with very different grip angles. You will need to try both styles, to see which one better suits your hand.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> A longer barrel will put more weight out in front of your hand.
> If you are shooting one-handed, that extra weight can help you to hold the pistol on target more steadily. If you are shooting with a two-hand hold, the difference will be small.
> 
> If you are really only going to use your pistol for target practice, you will find that learning to shoot well is easier if your first gun is a .22 rimfire semi-automatic, rather than a .38 Special revolver.
> ...


Steve speaks truth. There is also the short-barreled Ruger 22, the SR22, that I love, I have a 5.5" barrelled Ruger, and the little 3.5" barrelled SR22. Both are fun, but I do love that SR22. Try them all. I also only shoot paper and 22 is the way to go..


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Sandiphete said:


> I am I am new to guns, but have been out to the range a few times lately with friends, and am now wanting to buy a handgun of my own so I can get there more often.
> 
> I will be using this for target only, not concealed carry. At first I thought I wanted a small 38 special and was looking at a Taurus ultra lite. I was talked out of that by several people as not being the best option for my needs. I am now looking at a Ruger GP100, and am torn between the 4.2" barrel and the 6". I have had the opportunity to shoot both, and liked the 4" better, but I keep hearing that the 6" is more accurate etc. Any advice is appreciated.


I also agree with Steve. Of the two choices you gave, I would go with the 4" for a couple reasons. For me, I think the 4" guns are a little more balanced meaning the gun tends to not tip forward or back, it tends to sit pretty straight in your hand. The longer barrel, although better for reducing felt recoil and accuracy, tend to want to tip forward more, and if you're going to do a lot of shooting, it could become heavy. Also, unless you're going to get into competition shooting, you really don't need the longer barrel. I also think the shorter barrel is a little easier to handle, especially if you should find yourself in a home defense situation. Lastly, if you liked it better, I think that is the most important deciding factor.

The Ruger GP100 is a fine gun, and you will likely enjoy shooting it, but I would also consider the SP101. Both are really great guns and more reasonable than Colt or S&W on price. But if you just want the pure pleasure of shooting and shooting well, you can't beat the .22LR, like Steve and SailDesign said.


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

>>I would go with the 4"<<

Ditto that....


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Like a lot of the others, I will say the 4 inch and or the .22lr for fun and range use. Ruger's are great firearms and I own several, but limit yourself to just them. Spend some time and money and find a range that rents firearms and shoot and test drive all that looks like you would like to own and shoot. Find one that fits you and then look into buying that one. Be careful about this because it become addicting (buying guns) and shooting in general.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have found that the improvements in accuracy gained with a longer barrel can be surpassed by having a good trigger, especially with DA revolvers that are going to be fired in DA mode. By that, I mean that I believe most people will shoot a 4" model with a smooth, easy trigger better than they will fire a 6" with a so-so trigger.

Of course, this is because I shoot always in DA mode. Practicing in single action mode with a double-action revolver makes no sense to me.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The GP100 is a well made, and thought out revolver. Personally, I would rather have the 4.2" barrel, but the longer barrel would give you more sight radius. If you are not going to carry it, just use it for target/house, then maybe the longer barrel would suit your needs better.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> A longer barrel will put more weight out in front of your hand.
> If you are shooting one-handed, that extra weight can help you to hold the pistol on target more steadily. If you are shooting with a two-hand hold, the difference will be small.
> 
> If you are really only going to use your pistol for target practice, you will find that learning to shoot well is easier if your first gun is a .22 rimfire semi-automatic, rather than a .38 Special revolver.
> ...


This is kinda what I'm thinking too. If target is what you are going for, .22 is where to start IF you can find ammo.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Carry - short barrel
Target/Hunting - long barrel

All my revolvers have been 6" or longer. Normally carried while mowing so to pick off the destructive woodchucks on the farm. 
My 9.5 Ruger Super Single Six (.22/.22 mag)could reach out and touch chucks.

Look at the application. I considered carrying my .22 mag for CCW, but the barrel was cumbersome.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

If you are only going to have one gun, get the 4.2. A 4" barrel is pretty much the sweet spot for versatility. If you decide to go hunt woodchucks, then a longer barrel makes good sense. For a good, general, all around revolver, the GP100 in 4.2 is about as good as it gets.


----------



## Sandiphete (Jan 12, 2015)

Smitty79 said:


> If you are only going to have one gun, get the 4.2. A 4" barrel is pretty much the sweet spot for versatility. If you decide to go hunt woodchucks, then a longer barrel makes good sense. For a good, general, all around revolver, the GP100 in 4.2 is about as good as it gets.


That's exactly what I decided on!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The Ruger GP100 or the SP101 are both fantastic guns, and you'd be hard pressed to go wrong with either. Congrats on your choice!


----------



## Sandiphete (Jan 12, 2015)

I do really like it. The snow has finally melted to the point where we can get into the range with 4wd, so I have shot it 3xs in the past week. So far I have discovered two problems 1) it's not a cheap date like hubby's 22a. That's unfortunate, but it is what it is. 2) Hubby says I am developing a flinch or a push with it. I had him record me, and I just don't see it...

Maybe it will warm up tomorrow like it's supposed to and I can go again.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you are correct that anticipating recoil (flinching) is not the problem, you can improve by refining your trigger pull and follow-through. One way to trick yourself into doing that is to imagine that you are guiding the bullet into the bulls eye _after_ it leaves the barrel. This will help you avoid yanking the trigger, as well as help your concentration on maintaining your sight picture for as long as possible. It might be helpful to practice that with your husband's .22, until you become bored with hitting where you are aiming. It will certainly be cheaper.


----------

